# Which Bandsaw blades?



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

I need to resaw some various hardwoods into 1/4" boards and cut the top off boxs I make. Also general use in the shop.

The question is what 3 blades would you buy for these uses? could be less then 3 if there is a great all around blade.

I am just starting on the bandsaw and am reading about different TPI and bimetal vs. carbide ect. 

I have an older 10" Rockwell with 1/2 HP motor.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

A 3 TPI blade is best for resawing. Timberwolf or Woodslicer blades seem to be the favourites.
A 6 TPI blade is good for general work. If you need smoother cuts consider a 10 TPI blade. If I had to choose 3 blades those would be the 3. 
Blade width is dependent on the types of work you are doing and your saw capacity. If you are going to be cutting tight radii consider narrower blades. The wider the blade the harder your saw works. Your saw manual may give you suggestions on blade widths.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The more teeth the slower the push. The difference in the speed of cut between my 6 tpi and 4 tpi (both hook) is obvious.


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Mike,
I've always used the Woodslicer from Highland Hardware. It's a fantastic resaw blade and affordable. This blade is great for ripping and general purpose work as well. It's usually on my bandsaw all the time since I don't use it for cutting tight radius curves very often.

Joe


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*Lots of choices*

Thanks for the help!

I think I will try a wood slicer and then get a 6 TPI 1/4" to try also. 

I am going to try a 1/16" blade to play with when I get some extra cash. Looks like fun on the vidio. Like to try some scroll stuff.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've attached a PDF I "printed to PDF" from Suffolk Machinery "did you know". They make Timberwolf blades. On this page they talk about choosing the number of teeth based upon wood thickness.

I've also attached their blade chart. 

On their site they recommend calling them for a recommendation on which blade will work best on your saw / motor combination and what you are going to cut. Their web page makes it sound like you'd get to talk with someone who knows blades.

Suffolk Machinery Corp. - Timber Wolf Band Saw Blades


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*Low tension blades*

thanks for the links Jim

I hadn't heard of low tension blades. I will do some research on it and I will call the company and pick there brain. I am also going to measure my wheels and ck against the formula.

Have you used these low tension blades and if so what where your results?

Thanks agean
Mike


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike R & all,

These are Timberwolf blades that people above are talking about, I think?

Please speak out if I've misspoken.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

awoodnut said:


> Have you used these low tension blades and if so what where your results?
> 
> Thanks agean
> Mike


I use a Timberwolf 1/2" 3tpi 105" blade for resawing. The "Flutter method" described on the back of a Timberwolf blade package is the best way to set the tension.
I have never had a cupped resaw yet. I get them at Woodcraft.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I just ordered some Timberwolf blades from Suffolk. If it is important to anyone, they accept a check over the phone and ship COD as well as taking bank cards.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> they accept a check over the phone and ship COD as well as taking bank cards.


WOW, all online vendors should be so easy to deal with!


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*timberwolf for general use?*

Are Timberwolf blades just good for resawing or do they work well for general use in diferent widths and TPI? Suffolk mach. has a special, buy 3 blades get one free. 

I have been putting off getting blades due to budget but the project demands it so I am going to buy.

I want a Timberwolf for resawing hardwood. I will be getting a 1/2", 4TPI. I also would like to get a blade for general use and some curves. thinking a 6TPI and possably narrow, high TPI for some corners and curves.

Any thoughts from those using them?

Mike


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm new to band saws too, I bought some Lenox blades and was very unhappy with them, bad welds.

I have 2 Suffolk's blades now, the 1X2PC resaw is pretty much just that it rough cuts green, hard and soft stock to ready it for jointing, planing and sanding although I notice there's a prime push speed that gives a much smoother cut. 

The other is a 1/2X6PC6, I've used it to resaw 6" boards to 5/16 then run through the drum to 1/4 with great results.

Suffolk makes their blades different than some erequiring a lower blade tension, so if you do buy some ensure you follow their recommendation for setting tension.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I use Olsen blades from Woodcraft for most things. 
I have a couple TWs for resawing.


----------

